# Koi mit Elsterschaden :(



## Teichforum.info (26. Juni 2005)

Hallo Forum!

Bei meinem kleinen Asagi ( ca.15cm)  habe ich gestern abends eine Wunde an der Seite entdeckt. Es ist mir aber erst heute morgens gelungen, ihn aus dem Teich zu fangen.

Die Wunde liegt seitlich am Fisch, ca 2 cm hinter der linken Brustflosse, im unteren Bereich der Seite und mißt ca. 2 x 0,5 cm .......und schaut nicht wirklich toll aus 


Ich habe dann mit meinem TA telefoniert, der zum Glück auch Kois behandelt und er hat mir dazu geraten, daß ich ihn in einem eigenen Becken für 3 Stunden in ein Ektozon-Vollbad setzt.

Jetzt schwimmt er in frischem (Teich-) Wasser mit Belüfterpumpe in einem knapp 100l Kunststoffbecken. Allerdings mußte ich ihn in Dunkelhaft setzten, da er bereits herauszuspringen versuchte und sich den Kopf am Gitter oben anschlug  :? 


Wie soll ich den Zwerg am besten weiterbehandeln?

Im Becken belassen und täglichen Wasserwechsel bzw. ein weiteres Ektozonbad machen? Oder mit allfälligen anderen MItteln behandeln?

Oder darauf hoffen, daß er eine gute Konstitution hat und ihn wieder in den Teich setzen ( wo ich ihn aber sicherlich nicht täglich herausholen kann ) 


Und ist es wirklich möglich, daß es die Elster war, die den Zwerg so arg verletzt hat - es hätte nämlich keiner einen __ Fischreiher in der Gegend gesehen. Für eine Katze schaut es zu eigenartig aus - und die große Elster schwirrt täglich rund um den Teich herum   


Was könnte ich da dagegen tun? Mein TA meinte im Affekt, ich soll mit wo ein Gewehr ausleihen    8) 



Einen schönen Abend noch, lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

kuewi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wunde liegt seitlich am Fisch, ca 2 cm hinter der linken Brustflosse, im unteren Bereich der Seite



Hallo Manuela, 

ist eine ungewöhnliche Stelle für eine Räuberattacke. 
Eher eine typische Stelle für eine "Scheuerverletzung" durch __ Parasiten, welche den Fisch "zwicken". 
Beobachte mal die anderen Teichbewohner, ob Anzeichen wie scheuern, oder springen zu erkennen sind. Ein Abstrich vom Asagi könnte Klarheit geben. 

Sind Parasiten auszuschließen, würde ich den Fisch, nach einer Wundbehandlung wieder zurück in den Teich setzen und beobachten. 
Rein mechanische Verletzungen heilen in der Regel schnell von selbst ab. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Rainer!

Für eine reine Scheuerverletzung schaut mich das zu massiv und tief an - darum mein Verdacht wegen der Elster.

Scheuern und springen kann ich so gut wie gar nicht bzw. nur sehr vereinzelt am Abend entdecken. Wenn es weitgehendst dunkel ist, aber noch Licht aus dem Fenster auf den Teich fällt kann ich die Burschen selten beim Mückenschnappen beobachten ( zumindest vermute ich das mal ) 

Aber den gesamten Tag über hört und sieht man keinerlei Auffälligkeiten 



Die Wunde schaut heute ziemlich unverändert aus. Vielleicht kann ich heute ein Foto davon machen.


Ich habe auch schon überlegt, daß ich ihn wieder zurücksetze in den Teich.
Was mir aber Sorgen macht ist, daß er die letzten Tage  im ganz flachen Uferbereich "herumlag" und dadurch leichte Beute für allfällige Katzen, Hunde oder Vögel ist   Auch wenn er beim Flüchten ziemlich flott ist 

Fressen tut er auch so gut wie gar nichts - ich denke mal, daß der arme Kleine große Schmerzen hat   


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Leider macht meine Digicam so miese Bilder    

Aber man kann zumindest die Größe und die Lage erkennen.

An der rechten Seite sieht man ein wenig, daß die Wunde leicht weiß wird - ich hoffe mal. daß es da anfängt zu heilen. Es schaut aber nicht wolkig-flaumig wie ein Pilz aus *hoff*









Zur Zeit habe ich ihn noch im belüfteten Q-Becken mit sera omnipur laut Dosierung und täglichen 70% Wasserwechsel.
Fressen tut er noch immer nichts - aber irgendwie schaut er minimal munterer aus *tiefseufz*


In den Teich will ich ihn doch noch nicht setzen, da er ja immer am Rand steht und da für Hund Katz oder Vogel leichte Beute ist  :cry: 


lg, Manuela


----------

